# multiple miscarriage and twin miscarriage



## doc123

we've just had third mc.. lost twins at ten weeks.. we are getting over all this slowly and we are going to try again next cycle...so far so good..

what i'm getting worried about is the whole twin thing.. my first 2 mcs we never had confirmed if they were singles or twins as they were so early.. so knowing the last was twins i'm worried about getting pregnant again..

part of my brain is keen to have two as we'd got our head round having twins and were so excited despite the practicalities and it being harder... so i'm trying to firgure if its likely we'll have 2 again or not.. and i'm torn as i know one baby is ultimately such a blessing.. am i wrong to want twins again??? i know i'd be happy with one without a doubt.. but twins would be amazing.. but how likely is it to happen do you think????

I guess i'll prepare to just concieve one as its so much more likely surely??? i dont want to be disappointed if i think i might concieve twins again ..but part of me desperately wants to as well...

bottom line: any baby is a blessing, but my heart would really like twins as thats what i was awaiting...

what do you all think?? anyone concieved after a twin miscarriage twins again? i suspect the numbers of people it happens to must be small...


----------



## charliesmom

Do your families have histories of having multiples?


----------



## todteach

I'm so sorry hun :hug:

I have heard that your chance of having multiples increases each time you are pregnant. Don't know if this helps you out or not. Just wanted to stop by with huge :hug:for you. Take care


----------



## Rumpskin

Oh no, I am so very sorry for your losses. 

You look after yourself xxxx


----------



## Wobbles

I am sorry for what you have been through doc123 and I wish you so much luck & happiness for your furture journey x


----------



## tansey

Sorry for your loss. x


----------



## Angeldust

Hi there 
I am a recurrent missed miscarraige patient having lost my babys at 10wks and 8wks, 

I recently lost twins my self in feb this year twin girls its heartbreaking
not knowing why this happens is so frustrating :cry:

Every test i have had done has all be normal so i am now having a second 
opinion at st marys hospital and hoping for some news in november

When i found out i was pregnant with my twin girls i was over the moon
i thought i had been blessed after suffering so many losses
when i went for my 10wk scan and they told me my girls had no heart beat
i couldnt breath my world was shattered the walls felt as if they was closing
in around me i just wanted to curl up in a ball and scream my head off.

I wish i have another set of twins its me hoping at least one of them will be ok , Having just one baby would be a miracle for me and mean the world to me and my husband,

They do say that when you have had more than 3 miscarraiges then your chances are higher of having another one but reading on the website you will see that there are many ladies who have sadley lost more than 8 and gone on to have a healthy child,

Lesley regan from st marys has a book out which is amazing
80% of her patients who have had 5 or more missed miscarriages goes on to have a healthy baby with the help of lesley regan.

Some of thesa patients have been sent to see her for a second opinon 
like myself not thinking they will ever have a child and lesley has helped 
them to go on and give birth to a healthy child ........

Has the hospital tested you for a thick blood syndrome called APS OR LUPAS
??

mail me anytime you want to :hug:
xx


----------



## doc123

hey angeldust... i used to work at st mary's in a different department and Prof Regan rightly deserves her amazing reputation..shes also a really nice woman by the way- so good luck for your tests and hope it all works out.. i've been referred to her clinic already but waiting for appointment.. meanwhile we are having tests as i've had 3 mcs now and we'll ttc again meantime.. got fingers crossed it will just happen for us though..

I know what you mean about wanting twins again.. as i replied on another thread i cant shake that feeling that i kind of want to replace the ones we lost.. we saw a heartbeat too and we are devastated by the knowledge they died.. but i'm positive for the future...but you have no say in what happens- god willing one day i will get a baby so i just put my faith in Gods plan for us whatever that is....

sending you love and hugs as i know the pain doesnt go away...


----------



## Angeldust

doc123 said:


> hey angeldust... i used to work at st mary's in a different department and Prof Regan rightly deserves her amazing reputation..shes also a really nice woman by the way- so good luck for your tests and hope it all works out.. i've been referred to her clinic already but waiting for appointment.. meanwhile we are having tests as i've had 3 mcs now and we'll ttc again meantime.. got fingers crossed it will just happen for us though..
> 
> I know what you mean about wanting twins again.. as i replied on another thread i cant shake that feeling that i kind of want to replace the ones we lost.. we saw a heartbeat too and we are devastated by the knowledge they died.. but i'm positive for the future...but you have no say in what happens- god willing one day i will get a baby so i just put my faith in Gods plan for us whatever that is....
> 
> sending you love and hugs as i know the pain doesnt go away...


Hi Hun 
Hopefully fingers crossed that lesley regan can fix it for us both to have children , I have had 6 mmc and 2 mc so i am praying for a miracle
how long have you been waiting for a appointment to lesleys clinic ??

:hug:


----------

